# Want small plunge router



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

While I love my Colt, I really need a plunge that is about the same size. I don't want to spend $400 on the Micro Fence, so I hit Google. 

I found the following, and wanted some reviews or suggestions of others I should look at. 

Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com

Marvel 40 3-in1 Router Kit

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

I have all 3 routers plus the Craftsman and the PC and the Dremel,Makita and I would suggest you go with the T4..

======


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I have all 3 routers plus the Craftsman and the PC and the Dremel,Makita and I would suggest you go with the T4..
> 
> ======


Sweet!

I love this place.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Marvel 40 3 in 1 and I recommend the T-4. I used the Marvel just last week at the church and it preformed very well, I was impressed but due to the lack of being a variable speed and no soft start I would never buy it again. The one feature about the Marvel is that the plunge base pivots so you can plunge router on an angle, never needed to but who knows?, also the plunge base has no return springs and whats with that???





Ayrton said:


> While I love my Colt, I really need a plunge that is about the same size. I don't want to spend $400 on the Micro Fence, so I hit Google.
> 
> I found the following, and wanted some reviews or suggestions of others I should look at.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon L. Johnson (Nov 17, 2010)

I have an older Makita 1.25 hp Model 3620 that really works well for me. I find it a good partner to my Makita 3612BR.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

" Marvel 40 3 in 1 " = quick fix ,stop by the hardware store pickup two springs, take your router with you and your mike, to make sure they will fit on the rods, about a 1.50 cost fix job..put the spring in your hand and you should compress it easy..with two fingers..but all the way down..ACE hardware has the right ones.

Soft start and VS router speed control box will take of that error..
http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
Plus it will give you about 8 more ft. of power cable.. so to say no drop cord needed the norm.

======= 




xplorx4 said:


> I have the Marvel 40 3 in 1 and I recommend the T-4. I used the Marvel just last week at the church and it preformed very well, I was impressed but due to the lack of being a variable speed and no soft start I would never buy it again. The one feature about the Marvel is that the plunge base pivots so you can plunge router on an angle, never needed to but who knows?, also the plunge base has no return springs and whats with that???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have the Model 3620 and it's great Boat Anchor  the little plastic handles hang up on the rocks just fine 

======= 



Gordon L. Johnson said:


> I have an older Makita 1.25 hp Model 3620 that really works well for me. I find it a good partner to my Makita 3612BR.


----------

